# something different to what you're all used to...



## minnnt (Jan 4, 2009)

Some of my previous cars... 

My first car, a Vauxhall Corsa (i was 18! lol) 







Next up, a Suzuki Ignis Sport (i was 19!! lol!!)






Then, my favourite of all, a Renault Megane Sport 225 Trophy. (I was 20!)


----------



## minnnt (Jan 4, 2009)

Then sense prevailed and i got a diesel, which was about half the cost to run of the Megane.

Fiat Grande Punto 1.9 Multijet...






Then we found out we were expecting a baby 2 months later, so swapped again for a family car... 

Current car, Renault Megane Scenic...











and thats it, for the time being!  What do you guys think of our cars in the UK?


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 4, 2009)

small & sporty, heck id drive em. can you get your hands on yamaha's new rd350 2 stroke engine?. its not available in the usa.


----------



## B-Edwards (Jan 9, 2009)

Those are nice rides, but did you notice the steering wheel is on the wrong side?


----------



## epicklein22 (Jan 9, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> small & sporty, heck id drive em. *can you get your hands on yamaha's new rd350 2 stroke engine?*. its not available in the usa.



Why go 350 when there is 400? 

They have a lot of cool 2-stroke bikes over there. None left over here except the Aprilia RS250. Too bad it is not street legal. They are a cool bike to see in person.


----------



## epicklein22 (Jan 9, 2009)

minnnt said:


> Then sense prevailed and i got a diesel, which was about half the cost to run of the Megane.
> 
> Fiat Grande Punto 1.9 Multijet...
> 
> ...



I am digging the Fiat. Has Maserati styling cues.


----------



## Rookie1 (Jan 9, 2009)

Very cool. Alot different from American cars. Is diesel cheaper than gasoline there?


----------



## minnnt (Jan 12, 2009)

Nope, diesel is about 12p a litre more, no idea what that is in dollars/cents.

No idea about the engine mate either, sorry.

It's funny you should mention the steering wheel on the wrong side thing, because i was going to say the same thing to you!  

The fiat is very 'maseratti' influenced.


----------

